# Foley Mens Open Pro and K50 winners???



## WhitetailAce (May 16, 2012)

Open Pro - Levi Morgan
K50 - Chris Perkins


----------



## Daniel Boone (May 31, 2002)

OPen pro Levi

K50 Jesse Broadwater


----------



## catcherarcher (Sep 23, 2014)

I agree with Whitetail Ace.


----------



## Topper1018 (Feb 19, 2013)

Hammer always comes out the gate strong. 
Hard to bet against Perkins, should be a lot of big dogs gunning tho. Have an eye on Preston Roberson, k45 SOY last season.


----------



## Kstigall (Feb 24, 2004)

WhitetailAce said:


> Open Pro - Levi Morgan
> K50 - Chris Perkins


Going out on a limb and picking two "sleepers"................
I say Gomez and Perkins.


----------



## Chase Hatcher (Jan 30, 2012)

Levi Morgan and the rookie Jeremy Elliot


----------



## rocket80 (May 29, 2008)

I'm going McCarthy and my hometown boy Thacker


----------



## postman99 (May 9, 2008)

I think Perkins is gonna be hard to beat. never bet against Levi Either


----------



## Daniel Boone (May 31, 2002)

Better watch out for Steve Anderson in K50.
DB


----------



## Kstigall (Feb 24, 2004)

Chase Hatcher said:


> Levi Morgan and the rookie Jeremy Elliot





Daniel Boone said:


> Better watch out for Steve Anderson in K50.
> DB


I think both Elliot and Anderson, to be favored to win, need more foam time with so many experienced top guns being in K50 in Foley. 

Perkins has to the preseason pick to win Foley based on what he did in K50 last year, experience and his proven world class shooting skills. But any number of guys, including Anderson, may have worked their butts off shooting foam this winter and I wouldn't know it. If Starnes has been working on it he can win. Jesse B. can NEVER be considered a long shot!


----------



## jensley (Mar 26, 2014)

McCarthy
Houser


----------



## PFD42 (Mar 31, 2011)

McCarthy 
Elliot


----------



## psehoghunter (Aug 13, 2013)

Braden might do well... UT who knows....lots of great shooters

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G920A using Tapatalk


----------



## psehoghunter (Aug 13, 2013)

*but

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G920A using Tapatalk


----------



## boilerfarmer12 (Nov 22, 2011)

Kstigall said:


> I think both Elliot and Anderson, to be favored to win, need more foam time with so many experienced top guns being in K50 in Foley.
> 
> Perkins has to the preseason pick to win Foley based on what he did in K50 last year, experience and his proven world class shooting skills. But any number of guys, including Anderson, may have worked their butts off shooting foam this winter and I wouldn't know it. If Starnes has been working on it he can win. Jesse B. can NEVER be considered a long shot!


Scott lives not too far from me. I don't think he has been shooting much foam lately. Maybe some here and there.


----------



## pointndog (Jul 14, 2005)

Open Pro Levi/McCarthy
K50 Wish I knew who was all going. For now I will say Donnie Thacker.


----------



## Topper1018 (Feb 19, 2013)

I also think chad Chennault will ascend the ranks a bit this year again


----------



## 3dbowmaster (Sep 16, 2005)

Gillingham and Thacker


----------



## 5ringking (May 25, 2005)

Alot of good money picks... im leaning the same as others who's posted... Levi or McCarthy in Pro and I would like to see Broadwater do good just to get some of the paper punchers shootn more foam


----------



## Padgett (Feb 5, 2010)

I am going with Sam Woltius, he has been shooting really strong lately and can put up big scores. He has been using his 3d bow for indoor and just shot two strong 60x rounds to take the midwest open so he is ready.


----------



## dairyboy4 (Jun 24, 2007)

Pro Gillingham/ K50 Perkins


----------



## Left I Dominant (Feb 2, 2016)

^^I agree, Tim"the Hammer" Gillingham" tends to always win a couple Big shoots and he usually has early season success.


----------



## ScottyE (Apr 17, 2008)

I'm going Jesse Broadwater for K50 and Dan McArchery for open pro


----------



## schmel_me (Dec 17, 2003)

Did Gillingham register for open pro or k50 hmmm. Im going with Danny for open pro and who the hell knows in k50!


----------



## Luv2shoot3D (Feb 4, 2013)

Daniel Boone said:


> OPen pro Levi
> 
> K50 Jesse Broadwater


This is a very good bet


----------



## Kstigall (Feb 24, 2004)

I see where 'cuz will be there in K50.


----------



## sagecreek (Jul 15, 2003)

Pro - Chance

Range Finder Class - Roberson


----------



## wvminer (Oct 29, 2008)

Pro- Joby Shaw

K50 Jesse Broadwater


----------



## Aix (Oct 21, 2009)

Pro Class, new bows and new equipment coming out of the gate for the first one. Look for some of the "I made the Switch" guys who came over last year to make a splash in the shoot-off. Is it a shooters course or a judging course will be the question for the Pros. Can't bet against the "Norm's" but I just feel some of the unfamiliar young guns will start picking them off at some point. Picking Levi, Chance, or Dan, with a close Gomez to be there for this one. 
K-50 - Just because you can shoot paper doesn't make you a good 3D shooter. Sure they have the skill set to shoot, but rubber targets have a whole different sight picture with variables you just don't see in indoor or 50m competition. Jesse has proven himself at Redding so would have to be a favorite for a pure cross-over shooter. Perkins has a good shot but I'm not familiar with him as much. Anderson is a mechanical shooter which will carrying him a ways but not so much in this field. My pick for this class though would have to be Dave Cousins. No explanation needed. My sleeper pick is friend Mike Deloach. IF he's on he's tough. 
Wished I had made this one.


----------



## Kstigall (Feb 24, 2004)

Aix said:


> Pro Class, new bows and new equipment coming out of the gate for the first one. Look for some of the "I made the Switch" guys who came over last year to make a splash in the shoot-off. Is it a shooters course or a judging course will be the question for the Pros. Can't bet against the "Norm's" but I just feel some of the unfamiliar young guns will start picking them off at some point. Picking Levi, Chance, or Dan, with a close Gomez to be there for this one.
> K-50 - Just because you can shoot paper doesn't make you a good 3D shooter. Sure they have the skill set to shoot, but rubber targets have a whole different sight picture with variables you just don't see in indoor or 50m competition. Jesse has proven himself at Redding so would have to be a favorite for a pure cross-over shooter. Perkins has a good shot but I'm not familiar with him as much. Anderson is a mechanical shooter which will carrying him a ways but not so much in this field. My pick for this class though would have to be Dave Cousins. No explanation needed. My sleeper pick is friend Mike Deloach. IF he's on he's tough.
> Wished I had made this one.


He's "pretty good" ......... https://www.facebook.com/nfaausa/posts/10153240157539592 
At the ripe old age of about 24 he has had years of high level archery experience....... http://pse-archery.com/why-pses-chr...ern-classic-trail-shoot-in-redding-this-year/

He's shot a total of 4 K50's. Two on 2015 and two in 2014 finishing with (4) 1st and a 9th. He's a proven pure "shooter" and a proven 3D'er. I believe he came up shooting IBO as a kid even though some of us feel 24 is still kid material. 

*IF* he's been working on the game he has to be the out right favorite ahead of even Jesse! If he has not been working real hard on it he's still favored in my opinion. From what I know about all the archers in K50 Perkins has to be favored. Of course there a bunch of guys that can win but right now I don't know who has and hasn't been working on their game. I personally would not pick 'Cuz right now because I know how much he likes to fish....... But there are many guys that will be in Foley this weekend that could win and if any one of them has out worked all the others then in my opinion he's favored.


----------



## destroyerb784 (Dec 21, 2011)

Are we going to be able to see the coverage of this shoot ??


----------



## PFD42 (Mar 31, 2011)

So at the team shoot today I hear The Hammer is shooting K50 instead of Open Pro, could be interesting if it's a fact !


----------



## schmel_me (Dec 17, 2003)

schmel_me said:


> Did Gillingham register for open pro or k50 hmmm. Im going with Danny for open pro and who the hell knows in k50!



Called it!


----------



## schmel_me (Dec 17, 2003)

schmel_me said:


> Did Gillingham register for open pro or k50 hmmm. Im going with Danny for open pro and who the hell knows in k50!



Called it!


----------



## Daniel Boone (May 31, 2002)

PFD42 said:


> So at the team shoot today I hear The Hammer is shooting K50 instead of Open Pro, could be interesting if it's a fact !


Good for TIm, no more complaining about unmarked yardage.
DB


----------



## Daniel Boone (May 31, 2002)

Daniel Boone said:


> OPen pro Levi
> 
> K50 Jesse Broadwater



My prediction was pretty right on.:first::first:
DB


----------



## Kstigall (Feb 24, 2004)

Daniel Boone said:


> My prediction was pretty right on.:first::first:
> DB


Pick those two every time and you'll be right most of the time if not every time.


----------

